# ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.3.8 failed. > installation apache

## reyale

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer gentoo minimal X86 sur un rack 1U Xseries 335 dans le but d'y mettre Nagios.

Tout c'est bien déroulé pour le moment mais, lorque j'ai tenté d'installer apache (emerge apache), une erreur me vient en retour :

* 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.3.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2689:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/apr-1.3.8, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/apr-1.3.8:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/apr-1.3.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2689:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/temp/environment'.

 * 

Peut-on contourner le problème ou faire différemment pour installer apache2 ?

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Peux-tu donner ce qui est AU-DESSUS ?

----------

## reyale

Salut et merci d'avance. Voici ce qu'il y a en dessus :

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sys/poll.h usability... yes

checking sys/poll.h presence... yes

checking for sys/poll.h... yes

checking sys/resource.h usability... yes

checking sys/resource.h presence... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking sys/select.h usability... yes

checking sys/select.h presence... yes

checking for sys/select.h... yes

checking sys/sem.h usability... yes

checking sys/sem.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sem.h... yes

checking sys/sendfile.h usability... yes

checking sys/sendfile.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sendfile.h... yes

checking sys/signal.h usability... yes

checking sys/signal.h presence... yes

checking for sys/signal.h... yes

checking sys/socket.h usability... yes

checking sys/socket.h presence... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking sys/sockio.h usability... no

checking sys/sockio.h presence... no

checking for sys/sockio.h... no

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/sysctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking sys/syslimits.h usability... no

checking sys/syslimits.h presence... no

checking for sys/syslimits.h... no

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/uio.h usability... yes

checking sys/uio.h presence... yes

checking for sys/uio.h... yes

checking sys/un.h usability... yes

checking sys/un.h presence... yes

checking for sys/un.h... yes

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking for netinet/tcp.h... yes

checking for h_errno in netdb.h... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether setpgrp takes no argument... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for void*... yes

checking size of void*... 4

checking for char... yes

checking size of char... 1

checking for int... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for long... yes

checking size of long... 4

checking for short... yes

checking size of short... 2

checking for long long... yes

checking size of long long... 8

checking for INT64_C... yes

checking size of pid_t... 4

checking whether ssize_t and int are the same... yes

checking whether ssize_t and long are the same... no

checking whether size_t and unsigned int are the same... yes

checking whether size_t and unsigned long are the same... no

checking size of ssize_t... 4

checking which format to use for apr_ssize_t... %d

checking size of size_t... 4

checking which format to use for apr_size_t... %u

checking size of off_t... 4

checking for mmap64... yes

checking for sendfile64... yes

checking for sendfilev64... no

checking for mkstemp64... yes

checking for readdir64_r... yes

checking which type to use for apr_off_t... off64_t

checking whether ino_t and unsigned long are the same... yes

configure: using unsigned long for ino_t

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking size of struct iovec... 8

checking for strnicmp... no

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for stricmp... no

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for memchr... yes

checking for strtoll... yes

Checking for DSO...

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

  adding "-ldl" to LIBS

checking for dlsym... yes

Checking for Processes...

checking for waitpid... yes

checking for Variable Length Arrays... yes

checking struct rlimit... yes

Checking for Locking...

checking for semget... yes

checking for semctl... yes

checking for flock... yes

checking for semaphore.h... (cached) yes

checking OS.h usability... no

checking OS.h presence... no

checking for OS.h... no

checking for library containing sem_open... none required

checking for sem_close... yes

checking for sem_unlink... yes

checking for sem_post... yes

checking for sem_wait... yes

checking for create_sem... no

checking for working sem_open... yes

checking for union semun in sys/sem.h... no

checking for LOCK_EX in sys/file.h... yes

checking for F_SETLK in fcntl.h... yes

checking for SEM_UNDO in sys/sem.h... yes

checking for POLLIN in poll.h sys/poll.h... yes

checking for PTHREAD_PROCESS_SHARED in pthread.h... yes

checking for pthread_mutexattr_setpshared... yes

checking for working PROCESS_SHARED locks... yes

checking for robust cross-process mutex support... yes

decision on apr_lock implementation method... SysV IPC semget()

checking if fcntl returns EACCES when F_SETLK is already held... no

checking if all interprocess locks affect threads... no

checking if POSIX sems affect threads in the same process... no

checking if SysV sems affect threads in the same process... no

checking if fcntl locks affect threads in the same process... no

checking if flock locks affect threads in the same process... no

checking for entropy source... /dev/urandom

Checking for File Info Support...

checking for struct stat.st_blocks... yes

checking for struct stat.st_atimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_ctimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_mtimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_atim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for struct stat.st_ctim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for struct stat.st_mtim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for struct stat.st_atime_n... no

checking for struct stat.st_ctime_n... no

checking for struct stat.st_mtime_n... no

checking for inode member of struct dirent... d_fileno

checking for file type member of struct dirent... d_type

Checking for OS UUID Support...

checking uuid.h usability... no

checking uuid.h presence... no

checking for uuid.h... no

checking uuid/uuid.h usability... yes

checking uuid/uuid.h presence... yes

checking for uuid/uuid.h... yes

checking for library containing uuid_create... no

checking for library containing uuid_generate... -luuid

checking for uuid_create... no

checking for uuid_generate... yes

checking for os uuid usability... yes

Checking for Time Support...

checking for struct tm.tm_gmtoff... yes

checking for struct tm.__tm_gmtoff... no

Checking for Networking support...

checking for type in_addr... yes

checking if fd == socket on this platform... yes

checking style of gethostbyname_r routine... glibc2

checking 3rd argument to the gethostbyname_r routines... char

checking style of getservbyname_r routine... glibc2

checking if TCP_NODELAY setting is inherited from listening sockets... yes

checking if O_NONBLOCK setting is inherited from listening sockets... no

checking whether TCP_NODELAY and TCP_CORK can both be enabled... yes

checking for TCP_CORK in netinet/tcp.h... yes

checking for TCP_NOPUSH in netinet/tcp.h... no

checking for SO_ACCEPTFILTER in sys/socket.h... no

checking whether SCTP is supported... no

checking for struct ip_mreq... yes

checking for set_h_errno... no

Checking for IPv6 Networking support...

checking for library containing getaddrinfo... none required

checking for library containing gai_strerror... none required

checking for library containing getnameinfo... none required

checking for gai_strerror... yes

checking for working getaddrinfo... yes

checking for negative error codes for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for working getnameinfo... yes

checking for sockaddr_in6... yes

checking for sockaddr_storage... yes

checking for working AI_ADDRCONFIG... yes

checking if APR supports IPv6... yes

checking langinfo.h usability... yes

checking langinfo.h presence... yes

checking for langinfo.h... yes

checking for nl_langinfo... yes

Restore user-defined environment settings...

  restoring CPPFLAGS to ""

  setting EXTRA_CPPFLAGS to "-DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE"

  restoring CFLAGS to "-O2 -pipe"

  setting EXTRA_CFLAGS to " -pthread"

  restoring LDFLAGS to "-Wl,-O1"

  setting EXTRA_LDFLAGS to ""

  restoring LIBS to ""

  setting EXTRA_LIBS to "-luuid -lrt -lcrypt  -lpthread -ldl"

  restoring INCLUDES to ""

  setting EXTRA_INCLUDES to ""

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating include/apr.h

config.status: creating build/apr_rules.mk

config.status: creating build/pkg/pkginfo

config.status: creating apr-1-config

config.status: creating apr.pc

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating test/internal/Makefile

config.status: creating include/arch/unix/apr_private.h

config.status: executing default commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8 ...

make -j2 -j1 

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8'

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o passwd/apr_getpass.lo -c passwd/apr_getpass.c && touch passwd/apr_getpass.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o strings/apr_strings.lo -c strings/apr_strings.c && touch strings/apr_strings.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o strings/apr_strnatcmp.lo -c strings/apr_strnatcmp.c && touch strings/apr_strnatcmp.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o strings/apr_fnmatch.lo -c strings/apr_fnmatch.c && touch strings/apr_fnmatch.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o strings/apr_cpystrn.lo -c strings/apr_cpystrn.c && touch strings/apr_cpystrn.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o strings/apr_snprintf.lo -c strings/apr_snprintf.c && touch strings/apr_snprintf.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o strings/apr_strtok.lo -c strings/apr_strtok.c && touch strings/apr_strtok.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o tables/apr_tables.lo -c tables/apr_tables.c && touch tables/apr_tables.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o tables/apr_hash.lo -c tables/apr_hash.c && touch tables/apr_hash.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o dso/unix/dso.lo -c dso/unix/dso.c && touch dso/unix/dso.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/fullrw.lo -c file_io/unix/fullrw.c && touch file_io/unix/fullrw.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/copy.lo -c file_io/unix/copy.c && touch file_io/unix/copy.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/open.lo -c file_io/unix/open.c && touch file_io/unix/open.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/flock.lo -c file_io/unix/flock.c && touch file_io/unix/flock.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/fileacc.lo -c file_io/unix/fileacc.c && touch file_io/unix/fileacc.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/pipe.lo -c file_io/unix/pipe.c && touch file_io/unix/pipe.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/mktemp.lo -c file_io/unix/mktemp.c && touch file_io/unix/mktemp.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/seek.lo -c file_io/unix/seek.c && touch file_io/unix/seek.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/dir.lo -c file_io/unix/dir.c && touch file_io/unix/dir.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/readwrite.lo -c file_io/unix/readwrite.c && touch file_io/unix/readwrite.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/filepath_util.lo -c file_io/unix/filepath_util.c && touch file_io/unix/filepath_util.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/filepath.lo -c file_io/unix/filepath.c && touch file_io/unix/filepath.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/buffer.lo -c file_io/unix/buffer.c && touch file_io/unix/buffer.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/filedup.lo -c file_io/unix/filedup.c && touch file_io/unix/filedup.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/filestat.lo -c file_io/unix/filestat.c && touch file_io/unix/filestat.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o file_io/unix/tempdir.lo -c file_io/unix/tempdir.c && touch file_io/unix/tempdir.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o locks/unix/proc_mutex.lo -c locks/unix/proc_mutex.c && touch locks/unix/proc_mutex.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o locks/unix/global_mutex.lo -c locks/unix/global_mutex.c && touch locks/unix/global_mutex.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o locks/unix/thread_mutex.lo -c locks/unix/thread_mutex.c && touch locks/unix/thread_mutex.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o locks/unix/thread_cond.lo -c locks/unix/thread_cond.c && touch locks/unix/thread_cond.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o locks/unix/thread_rwlock.lo -c locks/unix/thread_rwlock.c && touch locks/unix/thread_rwlock.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o memory/unix/apr_pools.lo -c memory/unix/apr_pools.c && touch memory/unix/apr_pools.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/rand.lo -c misc/unix/rand.c && touch misc/unix/rand.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/getopt.lo -c misc/unix/getopt.c && touch misc/unix/getopt.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/env.lo -c misc/unix/env.c && touch misc/unix/env.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/otherchild.lo -c misc/unix/otherchild.c && touch misc/unix/otherchild.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/start.lo -c misc/unix/start.c && touch misc/unix/start.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/errorcodes.lo -c misc/unix/errorcodes.c && touch misc/unix/errorcodes.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/version.lo -c misc/unix/version.c && touch misc/unix/version.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o misc/unix/charset.lo -c misc/unix/charset.c && touch misc/unix/charset.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o mmap/unix/common.lo -c mmap/unix/common.c && touch mmap/unix/common.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o mmap/unix/mmap.lo -c mmap/unix/mmap.c && touch mmap/unix/mmap.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/sockaddr.lo -c network_io/unix/sockaddr.c && touch network_io/unix/sockaddr.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/multicast.lo -c network_io/unix/multicast.c && touch network_io/unix/multicast.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/sockopt.lo -c network_io/unix/sockopt.c && touch network_io/unix/sockopt.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/sockets.lo -c network_io/unix/sockets.c && touch network_io/unix/sockets.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/inet_pton.lo -c network_io/unix/inet_pton.c && touch network_io/unix/inet_pton.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/inet_ntop.lo -c network_io/unix/inet_ntop.c && touch network_io/unix/inet_ntop.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o network_io/unix/sendrecv.lo -c network_io/unix/sendrecv.c && touch network_io/unix/sendrecv.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o poll/unix/port.lo -c poll/unix/port.c && touch poll/unix/port.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o poll/unix/kqueue.lo -c poll/unix/kqueue.c && touch poll/unix/kqueue.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o poll/unix/poll.lo -c poll/unix/poll.c && touch poll/unix/poll.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o poll/unix/select.lo -c poll/unix/select.c && touch poll/unix/select.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o poll/unix/epoll.lo -c poll/unix/epoll.c && touch poll/unix/epoll.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o random/unix/sha2_glue.lo -c random/unix/sha2_glue.c && touch random/unix/sha2_glue.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o random/unix/apr_random.lo -c random/unix/apr_random.c && touch random/unix/apr_random.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o random/unix/sha2.lo -c random/unix/sha2.c && touch random/unix/sha2.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o shmem/unix/shm.lo -c shmem/unix/shm.c && touch shmem/unix/shm.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o support/unix/waitio.lo -c support/unix/waitio.c && touch support/unix/waitio.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o threadproc/unix/procsup.lo -c threadproc/unix/procsup.c && touch threadproc/unix/procsup.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o threadproc/unix/signals.lo -c threadproc/unix/signals.c && touch threadproc/unix/signals.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o threadproc/unix/thread.lo -c threadproc/unix/thread.c && touch threadproc/unix/thread.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o threadproc/unix/proc.lo -c threadproc/unix/proc.c && touch threadproc/unix/proc.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o threadproc/unix/threadpriv.lo -c threadproc/unix/threadpriv.c && touch threadproc/unix/threadpriv.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o time/unix/timestr.lo -c time/unix/timestr.c && touch time/unix/timestr.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o time/unix/time.lo -c time/unix/time.c && touch time/unix/time.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o user/unix/userinfo.lo -c user/unix/userinfo.c && touch user/unix/userinfo.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o user/unix/groupinfo.lo -c user/unix/groupinfo.c && touch user/unix/groupinfo.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o atomic/unix/solaris.lo -c atomic/unix/solaris.c && touch atomic/unix/solaris.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o atomic/unix/ppc.lo -c atomic/unix/ppc.c && touch atomic/unix/ppc.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o atomic/unix/builtins.lo -c atomic/unix/builtins.c && touch atomic/unix/builtins.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o atomic/unix/ia32.lo -c atomic/unix/ia32.c && touch atomic/unix/ia32.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o atomic/unix/mutex.lo -c atomic/unix/mutex.c && touch atomic/unix/mutex.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=compile gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -o atomic/unix/s390.lo -c atomic/unix/s390.c && touch atomic/unix/s390.lo

/bin/sh /usr/bin/libtool --silent --mode=link  gcc -pthread  -O2 -pipe -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE   -I./include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I./include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include/arch/unix -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8/include  -version-info 3:8:3   -Wl,-O1 -o libapr-1.la -rpath /usr/lib passwd/apr_getpass.lo strings/apr_strings.lo strings/apr_strnatcmp.lo strings/apr_fnmatch.lo strings/apr_cpystrn.lo strings/apr_snprintf.lo strings/apr_strtok.lo tables/apr_tables.lo tables/apr_hash.lo dso/unix/dso.lo file_io/unix/fullrw.lo file_io/unix/copy.lo file_io/unix/open.lo file_io/unix/flock.lo file_io/unix/fileacc.lo file_io/unix/pipe.lo file_io/unix/mktemp.lo file_io/unix/seek.lo file_io/unix/dir.lo file_io/unix/readwrite.lo file_io/unix/filepath_util.lo file_io/unix/filepath.lo file_io/unix/buffer.lo file_io/unix/filedup.lo file_io/unix/filestat.lo file_io/unix/tempdir.lo locks/unix/proc_mutex.lo locks/unix/global_mutex.lo locks/unix/thread_mutex.lo locks/unix/thread_cond.lo locks/unix/thread_rwlock.lo memory/unix/apr_pools.lo misc/unix/rand.lo misc/unix/getopt.lo misc/unix/env.lo misc/unix/otherchild.lo misc/unix/start.lo misc/unix/errorcodes.lo misc/unix/version.lo misc/unix/charset.lo mmap/unix/common.lo mmap/unix/mmap.lo network_io/unix/sockaddr.lo network_io/unix/multicast.lo network_io/unix/sockopt.lo network_io/unix/sockets.lo network_io/unix/inet_pton.lo network_io/unix/inet_ntop.lo network_io/unix/sendrecv.lo poll/unix/port.lo poll/unix/kqueue.lo poll/unix/poll.lo poll/unix/select.lo poll/unix/epoll.lo random/unix/sha2_glue.lo random/unix/apr_random.lo random/unix/sha2.lo shmem/unix/shm.lo support/unix/waitio.lo threadproc/unix/procsup.lo threadproc/unix/signals.lo threadproc/unix/thread.lo threadproc/unix/proc.lo threadproc/unix/threadpriv.lo time/unix/timestr.lo time/unix/time.lo user/unix/userinfo.lo user/unix/groupinfo.lo atomic/unix/solaris.lo atomic/unix/ppc.lo atomic/unix/builtins.lo atomic/unix/ia32.lo atomic/unix/mutex.lo atomic/unix/s390.lo   -luuid -lrt -lcrypt  -lpthread -ldl

/usr/bin/libtool: line 5988: i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

make[1]: *** [libapr-1.la] Error 127

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-1.3.8/work/apr-1.3.8'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

----------

## xaviermiller

Trouvé : un CHOST mal configuré (i486-pc-linux-gnu).

Tu es parti de quel stage ? Apparemment, un "générique", prends un orienté (i686, voire amd64 si tu es en 64 bits)

----------

## reyale

Resalut,

J'ai prise celui-là : http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2008.0/stages/stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2...

Dois-je réinstaller le tout ou puis-je corriger de manière différente ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

Je te conseille de repartir avec un stage approprié (686 ou 64 bits selon la config). Sinon pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Merci.

----------

## reyale

Ok merci beaucoup votre aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *reyale wrote:*   

> Resalut,
> 
> J'ai prise celui-là : http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2008.0/stages/stage3-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2...
> 
> Dois-je réinstaller le tout ou puis-je corriger de manière différente ?

 

Vu que c'est une config neuve, réinstalle

Sinon, il y a une doc pour changer le CHOST, mais c'est plus douloureux à appliquer que de réinstaller.

Prends un stage i686, pentium4, Core2Duo, mais surtout pas un x86 qui est pour i386...

----------

## boozo

+1 c'est le plus rapide vu où tu en es.

btw: pour le titre c'est toujours pas tip-top    :Sad: 

----------

## reyale

Je vous remercie pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> btw: pour le titre c'est toujours pas tip-top   

 

----------

